# Criminal Fraud Charges



## Emily (Jun 22, 2009)

With what agency do you file criminal fraud charges in South Africa?  After dealing with TISA for a long time, I have been told that it is a criminal fraud case, not just a timeshare issue that I have against Arrowwood International and I should file such.

I will continue to persue this, just not sure which agency to file with.


Thanks
Emily


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 22, 2009)

TISA is itself not the most upstanding agency, given some of the questionable characters on its board like ''The Bullfrog'' Lamont.  I would get another opinion, probably from a government source, but I could not tell you which one.


----------

